# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  SImple Bluetooth app?

## brad jones

I'm looking for an extremely simple, fully functioning app/code that will detect and list Bluetooth devices in range. Simply want an app that as a visible text control and a refresh button. Click the button and the text control lists the bluetooth devices it finds in range. 

Easy?

----------


## CodeCake

Did you manage to get this sorted btw ? I can try... I love to try out challenging tasks. 

Also, is this required to be done in visual basic ? What device would you like this to be done for, do you have mac, windows, etc ? Thank you

----------


## dilettante

Posted in the IoT forum so not a Mac, unlikely Windows (Win IoT isn't really a thing anymore, not that it really ever was - Win 10 IoT Core seems to deprecate devices after a year or even less).

But easy enough on a PC, see: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...etooth-devices

----------


## brad jones

Cool. Thanks! 

I'm interested in a windows solution for now, but will eventually be looking at other options (embedded solution on a micro-device).  I'll take a look at your (Dilettante) solution after the Christmas holiday to see if it is what I was looking for as as starting point.

As a note, I have a few devices I picked up from Cypress Perform. I'm hoping to build a little "system on a chip" solution that uses bluetooth (or something similar) to exchange a little bit of information. Step 1, however, is figuring out how to spot bluetooth devices. Then I'll work to narrow down finding the devices my app/solution is interested in seeing....  :Smilie: 

Thanks!

Brad!

----------

